# Handle with care (and don't shoot your foot!)



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

A .45 makes a big hole. 
I can just imagine how the conversation went: 

Dude! Hold my beer. You’ve GOT to check out my new .45! It has a really great trigger pull. .........BANG!!!!..........."AAAWWWW CRAP!"..........OUCH!!!


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh my! Well at least now you can hold a beer in each hand while useing that foot to hold your hotdog roasting stick. See there is a bright side to everything. :wink:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Man, I bet he's really bummed out...now he has to buy a new pair of shoes _(O)_ 

Looks like he can now hold a beer with the hole in his toe. Another 1/4" to the left and it would have blown his toe right off, classic....


----------



## sudden thunder (Dec 17, 2008)

YA Thats gona leave a mark


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

The story I saw with these pictures was a guy with a shotgun shooting slugs. I bet there are a lot of different stories about what happened.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: Not what happened , but the story. The photos I saw were a sporting clays and he rested the muzzle of the shotgun on his boot. Not a good idea.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

OUCH! I wonder if they were able to save the toe?


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Um, does anyone else find it odd that this picture seems to be taking rather nonchalantly at home? I don't think you'd be leaving the hospital with your toe looking like that.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I guess that is one way to remove those painful bunions.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I got the same story as Al Hansen!


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

NHS said:


> I guess that is one way to remove those painful bunions.


 :lol:

That must have been one helluva bunion! :lol:


----------

